# Разное > Камбуз >  Гукамоле

## Д.Срибный

Гукамоле - мексиканская закуска из авокадо. Употребляется с кукурузными чипсами, с хлебом, с лепешками, с мясом.

Главное в гукамоле, это спелые, но не перезревшие авокадо. Внутри мякоть авокадо не должна быть почерневшей. При нажатии на авокадо он должен слегка проминаться под пальцем, но не быть слишком мягким.

Существует множество вариаций гукамоле. Я предлагаю классический рецепт.

Ингредиенты:



Ингредиенты для гукамоле: спелые авокадо (2 шт), лайм (1 шт), красный лук (1-2 шт), помидоры (1-2 шт), свежий перец чили (1-2 стручка), кинза (1 пучок), черный перец, крупная соль.



Авокадо разрезать пополам, ножом удалить косточку из середины, мякоть вычерпать ложкой и размять вилкой до состояния пюре. 

Добавить сок одного лайма. Вместо лайма можно использовать лимон. В таком случае хватит половинки.

Добавить мелко нарубленную кинзу, чайную ложку соли, щепотку свежемолотого черного перца.

Разрезать стручок перца пополам, удалить семена и мелко нарезать перец острым ножом. Не пробуйте почесать нос или потереть глаза во время этой работы! 



Тщательно перемешать все ингредиенты.



Полученную массу плотно укрыть пленкой (чтобы не окислялась) и на полчаса-час поставить в холодильник.



Перед подачей на стол мелко порубить помидоры (можно снять с них кожицу, предварительно ошпарив кипятком), добавить их в гукамоле и еще раз перемешать.
Гукамоле готов.

----------

